# perua / peruuttaa



## Gavril

Onko tarkkaa sanoa, että _perua_-sanaa käytetään kun yksilö(t) vaihtaa mielipiteen, päätöksen jne., kun taas _peruuttaa_-sana viittaa viralliseen vaihtoon? (Siis ei voi "perua" lupaa, eikä voi "peruuttaa" lupausta.)

Mikä kävisi paremmin tässä lauseessa?

_Sovimme käymisestä kahvilassa tällä aamulla, mutta valitettavasti minun täytyy perua / peruuttaa_

KP


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Luvan ja lupauksen voi toki _perua_. Se on oikein hyvää suomea. Voi olla, että sanakirjoissa annetaan peruuttaa-verbillekin sama merkitys. Itse kylläkin käyttäisin sitä mieluummin vaikkapa auton peruuttamiseen!

GOM


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Itse kylläkin käyttäisin sitä mieluummin vaikkapa auton peruuttamiseen!


Ulkoilmatilaisuus voidaan peruuttaa sateen takia. Testamentti voidaan peruuttaa. Auton tilauskin voidaan peruuttaa. Mutta autoa ei voida peruuttaa!

Auton valmistaminen on tapahtuma, jota ei voida enää peruuttaa, jos se on tehty loppuun asti.

Kun armeija liikkuu takaperin, se _peräytyy_, eikö niin? Armeija ei peruuta! Kun armeijaa tai jotain konkreettista kappaletta liikutetaan takaperin, sitä _peräytetään_, eikö niin?

Vielä 1930-luvulla _peräyttää_ oli yleisesti käytetty verbi auton ajamisesta taaksepäin, joskin _peruuttamistakin_ käytettiin, erityisesti puhekielessä ja äidinkieleltään ruotsinkielisten kirjoittajien suomenkielisissä teksteissä. Joskus 1950-luvun mittaan _peräyttäminen_ loppui lähes kokonaan.

Tämä on yksi valitettava esimerkki siitä, miten kahdesta aivan eri asiaa tarkoittavasta sanasta vain toinen valitaan tarkoittamaan molempia. Toinen esimerkki tällaisesta kielemme köyhtymisestä on sanan _reilu_ nykyinen käyttö.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> Mutta autoa ei voida peruuttaa!


Google:
"peruuttaa auto" 585 osumaa, osa autokoulujen ajo-ohjeista
"peräyttää auto" 1 osuma

En ole käsitellyt armeijan liikkumista vastauksessani. Mitä verbiä itse käytät auton liikuttamisesta taaksepäin? "*Peräytin* auton talliin?" Ainakin tuntemissani piireissä autoa voidaan peruuttaa. Kukaan tuttavistani ei peräytä autoaan. 

Wikisanakirjakin tuntee peruuttaa-verbin:

*"peruuttaa*


keskeyttää jonkin tapahtuma, tilaisuus, tilaus tai sopimus ennen sen  täyttymistä tai tapahtumista tai sen aikana
siirtää ajoneuvoa taaksepäin sen omalla moottorilla"
Tarjoavatko muut sanakirjat peräyttää-verbiä?

GOM


----------



## Hakro

Eihän kukaan enää peräytä autoa, en minäkään. Halusin vain kertoa, lähinnä vitsinä, miten kieli on muuttunut runsaan puolen vuosisadan aikana. 

Nykysuomen sanakirja kyllä tuntee myös peräyttää-verbin, samoin suomalais-englantilainen sanakirjani vuodelta 1962.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Ulkoilmatilaisuus voidaan peruuttaa sateen takia. Testamentti voidaan peruuttaa. Auton tilauskin voidaan peruuttaa. Mutta autoa ei voida peruuttaa!
> 
> Auton valmistaminen on tapahtuma, jota ei voida enää peruuttaa, jos se on tehty loppuun asti.
> 
> Kun armeija liikkuu takaperin, se _peräytyy_, eikö niin? Armeija ei peruuta! Kun armeijaa tai jotain konkreettista kappaletta liikutetaan takaperin, sitä _peräytetään_, eikö niin?
> 
> Vielä 1930-luvulla _peräyttää_ oli yleisesti käytetty verbi auton ajamisesta taaksepäin, joskin _peruuttamistakin_ käytettiin, erityisesti puhekielessä ja äidinkieleltään ruotsinkielisten kirjoittajien suomenkielisissä teksteissä. Joskus 1950-luvun mittaan _peräyttäminen_ loppui lähes kokonaan.
> 
> Tämä on yksi valitettava esimerkki siitä, miten kahdesta aivan eri asiaa tarkoittavasta sanasta vain toinen valitaan tarkoittamaan molempia. Toinen esimerkki tällaisesta kielemme köyhtymisestä on sanan _reilu_ nykyinen käyttö.



Mitä on tapahtunut _reilu_-sanalle? Teit minusta uteliaan!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Mitä on tapahtunut _reilu_-sanalle? Teit minusta uteliaan!"

Koska Hakro taitaa pitää lomaa, vastaan hänen puolestaan. _Reilu_ on merkinnyt  -  ja merkitsee yhä  -  "rehti", "luotettava", "oikeudenmukainen" jne: 

_Ei ollut reilua kannella käytöksestäni äidille!_ 
_Hän on aina ollut reilu minua kohtaan.

_Nykyisin toimittajat ovat ryhtyneet yhä enemmän käyttämään sanaa _reilu_ merkityksessä "enemmän kuin", "runsas / runsaat":

_Televisio maksoi reilun tonnin. _(= yli tuhat euroa)

Hupaisin ja aivan väärä esimerkki reilu-sanan käytöstä julkaistiin jokin aika sitten Suomen Kuvalehden _Jyviä ja akanoita -_palstalla. Jonkin lehden toimittaja oli kirjoittanut: _Reilu nelikymppinen nainen_ tarkoittaessaan naista, joka oli *yli* 40 vuotta vanha, eikä siis suinkaan *reilua* naista.

En omista suomen kielen sanakirjaa, mutta arvelisin, että _reilu_-sanan käyttö tässä muotiin tulleessa ja Hakroa ilmeisesti kovasti ärsyttävässä merkityksessä ei sittenkään ole kaikissa yhteyksissä väärin  -  eikä edes mikään uusi asia. Voin olla väärässä, mutta käsitykseni on, että on oikein sanoa esimerkiksi: _Hän söi reilun aamiaisen. _(= tukevan, runsaan) (In English: _He had a substantial breakfast_.) Olipa virke oikein tai väärin kieli-ihmisten mielestä, käytössä se ainakin on.

GOM


----------

